# Vape Juice



## HenryBFourie (28/1/20)

Hi, 

Can anyone please tell me if they know this flavour?

I dont trust any flavours as I know there are a lot of juices with dangerous ingredients.

My friend gave it to me and it tastes great, but I havent seen this in any shops that I know.

The Ingredients show VG, PG, nicotine and flavoring. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## M.Adhir (28/1/20)

check here:

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/exotica-sequel-3-4-new-flavours-120ml-for-r120.t58616/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Riaz_sh (28/1/20)

started vaping on this Juice once i got off Salt Nics... the Watermelon and the Grape tasted like Chappies...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (28/1/20)

It's a local juice of very decent quality. I've tried almodt all their range.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/1/20)

HenryBFourie said:


> I dont trust any flavours as I know there are a lot of juices with dangerous ingredients.



As far as I am aware there have been no cases of "dangerous ingredients" in SA. There are clone juices that may not have ingredients that are verifiable but I am also not aware of anyone linking bought juices to any illness or adverse reaction in SA. 

Having said this, it is always preferable to buy juice from known sources.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Chanelr (28/1/20)

I have reviewed some of their flavours.
They are only available in a few shops

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HenryBFourie (1/2/20)

Grand Guru said:


> It's a local juice of very decent quality. I've tried almodt all their range.


Thank you. Appreciate the feedback.


----------

